# Homemade Arrow-Pen



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

As I have had some time on my hands, I decided to do a little project I've been thinking of for a long time. I took an old arrow, sawed it off with a cut-off saw and made it into a pen:grin: hope wyogoob gives this his never-old "cooler than the other side of my pillow" reply.
Enjoy (oh and if anybody wants the particulars on how I made this or for any tips I found thru trial and error, PM me or just reply).


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I believe I'll write my will with this pen.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------

